# EN: a universal answer



## Descarreaux

Hi

I thought there was always an "an" before a vowel.
But Microsoft Word tells me to change " an universal answer" for "a universal answer".

Is there a charitable soul to tell me the rules?

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## marget

Universal begins with a consonant sound.  We use a in front of such words.


----------



## quinoa

This phenomenon can happen with letters "u" and "o" when their sounds begin with a consonent-sound.
Universersal, uniform are not like umbrella or unusual.
A one-eyed monster
We can imagine the same with the adjective "iakout".


----------



## Maître Capello

En résumé, le _n_ dans _an_ est avant tout présent pour des raisons d'*euphonie* afin d'éviter le hiatus. Si donc le hiatus est évité en raison de la voyelle consonantique initiale, il faut écrire _a_ et non _an_…


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

One English word (and there are, no doubt, others) which can be preceded by either 'a' or 'an' is 'hotel', depending on whether you drop the 'h' sound.  Although it is now far more common to see 'a hotel', there are still those who pronounce the word 'otel' and who would, therefore, write 'an hotel'.


----------



## Descarreaux

Thank you all for those precisions.

The problem is that I do not ear whether or not it is a consonant vowel.

What is a consonant sound precisely?

I guess that a word beginning with a consonant, begins always with a consonant sound. So the difficulty is with vowels.

Is it only with "u" and "o"?

I googled to find a list. But I found only useless universal lists.


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

In university, you hear "you" at the beginning, don't you? So /j/ is present. Just listen for it.


----------



## quinoa

The clues are about the presence or not of sounds /j/ (as in you) or /w/ (as in /w^n/), at the beginning.
And mind the nouns with mute "h", like honest, honesty, honour, honourable and heir.
*An* honest man but *a* horrible man. The liaison will imply the presence of "an".


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
En français, les sons [j] et [w] (ainsi que [ɥ]) sont des _semi-voyelles _ou_ semi-consonnes _(semi-consonants). En anglais, sont-ils considérés comme des consonnes à part entière ?


----------



## Descarreaux

Thank you for you help folks, but I need some more.

Setting aside the word "one", what words begin with the sound  /w/?

And Quinoa, there is a typo in your: 





> /w/ (as in /w^n/).


I thought the letter "w" was a consonent anyway.


----------



## quinoa

Of course "w" is a consonent, and so is its associated sound /w/.
I only know compound words with "one" the pronunciation of which implies the article "a" instead of "an" because of that particular voicing of the word one.


----------



## jjg

ouija (board) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ouija


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade said:


> Bonsoir,
> En français, les sons [j] et [w] (ainsi que [ɥ]) sont des _semi-voyelles _ou_ semi-consonnes _(semi-consonants). En anglais, sont-ils considérés comme des consonnes à part entière ?


Je crois que c'est un préjugé qui a la vie dure. Le terme "semi-voyelle" n'est pas un terme de phonétique. Ces phonèmes sont de véritables consonnes, même en français.


----------



## quinoa

Le terme semi-voyelle ne sert qu'à permettre d'éviter de dire "voyelle dans certains cas, consonne dans d'autres". Quant aux sons, vous avez raison, seuls existent des sons-voyelles ou des sons-consonnes.


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Je crois que c'est un préjugé qui a la vie dure. Le terme "semi-voyelle" n'est pas un terme de phonétique. Ces phonèmes sont de véritables consonnes, même en français.


 
Pourtant en français, je dis "un oiseau" avec une liaison : /oe~nwazo/.
On ne fait pas de liaisons avec les sons consonnes à ma connaissance 

Et je dis "l'iode" avec une élision : /ljod/.
On ne fait pas d'élision devant les sons consonnes à ma connaissance 
(d'accord, je dit aussi : "j'te l'dis !!"... )

C'est d'ailleurs "l'inverse" de l'anglais...


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade said:


> Pourtant en français, je dis "un oiseau" avec une liaison : /oe~nwazo/.
> On ne fait pas de liaisons avec les sons consonnes à ma connaissance
> 
> Et je dis "l'iode" avec une élision : /ljod/.
> On ne fait pas d'élision devant les sons consonnes à ma connaissance
> (d'accord, je dit aussi : "j'te l'dis !!"... )


 
C'est une bonne remarque. Mais on dit "du whisky" et pas "de l'whisky", "de la ouate" et pas "de l'ouate".
Les règles d'élision et de liaison en français ont l'air d'être plus compliquées que la simple considération de savoir si la prononciation du mot suivant commence par une consonne ou non.


----------



## Descarreaux

Merci les amis, je commence à comprendre.

Évidemment que l'on dit «du whisky», «w» est une consonne.

Et si on dit «de la ouate», ne serait-ce pas parce que «ouate» ne s'écrit pas comme on le prononce? Si on l'écrivait comme on le prononce, ne l'écrirait-on pas «wate»?

Par ailleurs, j'ai quelque peu l'impression que l'on se complique la vie en disant: 





> The clues are about the presence or not of sounds /j/ (as in you) or /w/ (as in /w^n/), at the beginning.



À la place d'une réponse générique qui ne résout pas mon problème, n'aurait-il pas été plus simple de dire que les seules exceptions pour les mots qui commencent pas «o» sont «ouija» et ceux qui commencent par «one»?


----------



## CapnPrep

Descarreaux said:


> À la place d'une réponse générique qui ne résout pas mon problème, n'aurait-il pas été plus simple de dire que les seules exceptions pour les mots qui commencent pas «o» sont «ouija» et ceux qui commencent par «one»?


Il suffit de retenir « one » et « once ». Des mots plus rares comme « ouija », il y en a pas mal, sans parler des mots étrangers qu'on peut employer de manière occasionnelle. C'est donc impossible (et interdit par les modérateurs) de dresser une liste complète.


----------



## Descarreaux

CapnPrep, pourriez-vous m'en nommer deux ou trois autres?


----------



## jann

Greetings all,

I am concerned that this thread is turning into a long list of words.  Since our forums are organized as an interactive dictionary -- and not as an encyclopedia with entries about e.g., pronunciation topics -- we need each thread to focus on a single word or phrase, and we cannot allow list requests.

I think the pronunciation/grammar rules have been clearly spelled out (no pun intended).   To summarize:

The pronunciation, not the spelling, of the word determines whether it must be preceded by "a" or by "an."  Words that begin with vowel sounds (not words that begin with vowels) are preceded by "an."  Here is a relatively standard list of English vowels.  In each case, the vowel appears as the first sound in the example word.  *

*[aɪ] - ice
[æ] - act
[ɑ] - October, honest {AE} / [ɒ] {BE}
[e] - elegant
[ei] - April
[ɪ] - inch
_ - eternal
[ɔ] - August
[oʊ] - only {AE} / [əʊ] {BE}
[ʊ] - put
 - ooze
[ʌ] - under
[ə] - above
Words that do not begin with a vowel sound are preceded by "a."  

Words that start with a vowel often begin with a vowel sound (+ a few words that start with a silent, non-aspirate H).  However, some words that start with a vowel begin with a consonant sound.   Notably, sounds like:

*o* like [w] as in "one"
*u* like [ju] as in "universal"
*eu* like [jʊ] as in "Europe" 
*eu* like [ju] as in "ewe."  

More information here and here.

To prevent digression into matters farther and farther afield, I'm closing this thread.  Thanks for your understanding. 

Jann
Moderator_


----------



## panjandrum

This, from the English Only forum, links to many threads with examples.
*A or an* - Which should be used before nouns beginning with h, and other difficult cases.


----------

